# My old Lemond found its way home...



## mhopton (Feb 14, 2005)

I've ridden the road for lots and lots of years, including BRAG (Bicycle Ride Across GA) twice in the mid-80's on old steel Schwinns and Raleighs, but my first REAL nice, carbon bike was a 1997 Lemond Chambery. By then Lemond had sold out to Trek and the Chambery was their next to the top o' the line carbon framed bike that sold with 8sp Shimano 600 components and STI shifters. Along the way I upgraded the crank, rear der and cogset to a 9sp Ultegra setup when 9sp was the rage - '00-'02 timeframe. In 02 I got the itch for a Klein and decided to give the Lemond to my Father as a gift hoping to get him riding again. Fast forward to now and my parents have decided to hit the road in their big RV, so they sold their house and are getting rid of most of their stuff. When they came up for Christmas my Dad brought back my Lemond and gave it back to me... YAY!!! Problem is, it has been hanging in his garage unused for 8 or so years in South Alabama, it was covered in sawdust, muck, rusted cables, stuck housings, fingerprints and the paint finish was dull and lifeless, etc. I started stripping it down to the bare frame and got it super, super clean mostly with Simple Green and WD-40. Some cleaner wax got off most of the smudges, grease and other assorted marks that WD wouldn't and some quality carnauba wax got the white paint to shine again.

So... now, how do I get it up to current spec with a 10sp gear cluster? The easiest way I know of is to go to downtube shifters. I've got a 10sp cassette and 10sp chain - I've even got a nice truvativ crank and GXP bottom bracket. My riding buddy Robert hooked me up with a 31.8mm bar and a nice RXL stem - now I just need one of those stubs from performance to use an aheadset stem vs. quill stem. Add in some fresh bar tape, a good wheel true on the Mavic Classics Pro wheels that were on the bike, brake cables and housing and some new brake pads and I've got an awesome second and/or rain bike. 

So, here's what I need to source...If you guys have any of these that are collecting dust, let me know.

-D/A 7700/7800/7900 10sp downtube shifters
-Cane Creek aero brake levers
-aheadset 1" conversion stub
-1" CK headset...just wishing here...
-105/ultegra road pedals

Lemme' know what ya got...I might have some stuff to trade - road wheels, shoes, etc.

Thanks,
Mike

Here's a couple pics since being cleaned up/freshened up & waxed - shines pretty well now. Also, this pic shows the addition of a carbon seatpost, bontrager saddle and SRAM crank w/new BB added, too.



























Fast forward 13 years and look how the technology in OCLV has changed on my new 2010 oclv madone:


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

May have those canecreek levers. Lemme check when I get home.


----------

